# Tim The Tool Man Is Retired



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

But everyones favorite tool girl is still going strong in my shop. My wife stopped by a yard sale last weekend and bought me a necklace holder for my little workshop and my little tools. Gotta Love that woman…....My wife too!


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Now that's COOL!

If it just had a light and a lamp shade….


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

> Now that s COOL!
> 
> If it just had a light and a lamp shade….
> 
> - lew


OK Lew, ya got my little brain workin now!


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

Was it made in Fragile Italy?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sticker on the bottom says Made In China, but an Italian girl would be nice!


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

> Was it made in Fragile Italy?
> 
> - clin


Good one, Clin!


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

NICE RACK …....I mean for tool storage ….LMAO :<))


----------



## IndianaWoodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

> Was it made in Fragile Italy?
> 
> - clin


Quite possibly the best movie reference ever. *clap* *clap*


----------



## IndianaWoodworker (Nov 19, 2013)

Papadan found the rest of the "major award" Ralphie's "old man" won!


----------

